# Baby pictures!



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

Container full of babies!









Chick #2 is in the process of learning what she can and CAN'T eat 


























OK, MAYBE this is OK










I'm going to post more but internet is being extremely slow.


----------



## dianaxgalvez (May 3, 2010)

Oh Lala ! So beautiful ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

How freakin cute!!!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Oh they are adorable, Cheryl!  are you tempted to keep them?


----------



## Ezzie (Jan 19, 2010)

So cute, I love pieds and im planning to get one as my next bird! I think their crazy colouring adds to their personality!


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

Solace. said:


> Oh they are adorable, Cheryl!  are you tempted to keep them?


YES! I'm absolutely in love with them. 
That is exactly why I have not named them.. naming them makes me obligated to keep them :lol:. Two of them already have plans to join new families soon too.


----------



## busylittlebee (Sep 15, 2010)

Aww, they are adorable!


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

Got videos too 
<embed width="440" height="420" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" src="http://v7.tinypic.com/player.swf?file=20zpte1&s=7"><br><font size="1"><a href="http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=20zpte1&s=7">Original Video</a> - More videos at <a href="http://tinypic.com">TinyPic</a></font>


<embed width="440" height="420" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" src="http://v7.tinypic.com/player.swf?file=116jal2&s=7"><br><font size="1"><a href="http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=20zpte1&s=7">Original Video</a> - More videos at <a href="http://tinypic.com">TinyPic</a></font>


----------



## Berdnerd (May 20, 2010)

So sweet! The cuteness is killing me! I have my own 8 week old chick to fawn over but I always love looking at other babies too. Baby tiels are irresistible.


----------



## busylittlebee (Sep 15, 2010)

I love the videos, they are beautiful! You may have mentioned this somewhere else but how old are they? I'm just curious.


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

Right now they are about 3 weeks old. The oldest is going to be 4 weeks in a couple days.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

They are adorable!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Velvet (Jul 30, 2010)

Oh that is cuteness extreme!! The one in the middle in the videos, looks like he/she might be a feisty one


----------



## AlbyPepper (Apr 3, 2010)

They are all utterly adorable! I would be so tempted to keep them if they were mine


----------



## Clawsworth (Nov 9, 2009)

There's just something about a container of baby cockatiels that SCREAMS cuteness!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Oh i want them they are so cute, lucky was calling your tiels in the background and doing bat bird lol


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

They are cute Cheryl I love how the one in the video next to the one trying to eat the container how one of them looks like it's shy of the camera.


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

Thank you everyone, they are so precious .
Updated pictures! They can now climb, perch, FLY!, and eat seeds and pellets. They are growing into big birdies so fast.

Chick #3









Chick #1 and SCRITCHES









Chick #2









All three!









and more..

























They weren't a fan of the flash haha.


----------



## cheekyboy (Jul 14, 2009)

They are ridiculously gorgeous Cheryl! You've done a wonderful job with them!


----------



## forummehta (Oct 20, 2010)

awww...they r soooo cute!! How old r they in the pictures?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

They are so adorable


----------

